# Plowing with an Escalade



## Drb007 (Sep 29, 2020)

I’m working on setting up my 2008 Escalade to plow my 4 lake home properties. I have a bid from a local shop to install a Snoway series 26 with optional down pressure for $5500. Is that a decent price?


----------



## Ajlawn1 (Aug 20, 2009)

Following...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Drb007 said:


> I'm working on setting up my 2008 Escalade to plow my 4 lake home properties. I have a bid from a local shop to install a Snoway series 26 with optional down pressure for $5500. Is that a decent price?


Depends what you are comparing to - $5500 for a 7.5' isn't a great price compared to other brands, _but_ other brands are irrelevant as I think SnoWay is pretty much the only company making an application for your Escalade at all. So you are going to pay for a niche plow and considering they basically have a monopoly on it at that point, I don't think $5,500 with downpressure is unreasonable.


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Ajlawn1 said:


> Following...


The snow will plug up your spinners.


----------



## cjames808 (Dec 18, 2015)

I’d charge more. Like Uber Black but plowing. You never know.


----------



## Drb007 (Sep 29, 2020)

I called another plow company and got very different information. This guy has been installing plows for 37 years. He feels he can get a Boss or SnowDogg on the Escalade with no problems. However, he did think it was odd that I wanted a straight blade and down pressure. He says he hasn't sold a plow with down pressure in years. He has back plow edges he puts on the back side of the plow that work well. 
The biggest thing is he thinks I should get a V plow. I have only had one plow before, a straight Hiniker, and it worked very well for what I do at the houses, but sucked for the big commercial lot I own. I'm sure the V plow would be better for that. 
My concerns:
Where I plow at the lake homes, I do back plow a lot. One house I can just get the plow between the deck and the garage and back plow to the point that I don't even shovel any snow. I worry if I can do that with the V plow?
Also, the smaller Boss, the HTX V looks like it will be too short for my wheelbase. Can I put a bigger V plow on my Escalade?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

They make v plows for half tons.

I plowed with a kid who had a 7.5ft unimount w/wings with an ultramount adapter kit back in the day. It can be done. Just need a truckside bracket, after that it is just a case of how much do you want to throw at it.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Drb007 said:


> I called another plow company and got very different information. This guy has been installing plows for 37 years. He feels he can get a Boss or SnowDogg on the Escalade with no problems.


Well, BOSS and SnowDogg seem to disagree but if that guy has been installing them for 37 years then surely he must know. Be sure to post pics later.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Well, BOSS and SnowDogg seem to disagree but if that guy has been installing them for 37 years then surely he must know. Be sure to post pics later.


Just out of curiosity....

Is it because it is not in the matching system? An esclader and a yukon or a tahoe all used to be the same thing chassis wise just different branding on them. Is that that case?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/blizzard-the-cadillac-of-snowplows.13123/


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

And also @cwren2472 please don't me wrong here. I am not encouraging it as I have seem them plow with my very own eye... between getting bracket hung up on every curb he pushed over, blowing tires and denting 22' rims, "auto 4wd" issues... I would buy a beater with a heater truck just to plow before I would ever take this route, but for the sake of conversation... Just asking the question.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> Just out of curiosity....
> 
> Is it because it is not in the matching system? An esclader and a yukon or a tahoe all used to be the same thing chassis wise just different branding on them. Is that that case?


Officially, the Escalade is not an approved application.

Unofficially, I've asked before and I've been told that it is assumed that the yukon/tahoe mount will fit the frame just fine but that it is believed the bumper would need major modifications due to differences in the cover/fascia. Generally, it's been my experience that the people driving Escalades don't like the words "major modifications"


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Officially, the Escalade is not an approved application.
> 
> Unofficially, I've asked before and I've been told that it is assumed that the yukon/tahoe mount will fit the frame just fine but that it is believed the bumper would need major modifications due to differences in the cover/fascia. Generally, it's been my experience that the people driving Escalades don't like the words "major modifications"


That is what I figured... Thumbs Up


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> That is what I figured... Thumbs Up


Out of curiousity, I just ran the specs at SnoWay and indeed the mount is the same for the Escalade and Tahoe.

When doing so, it gives the note at the end "May require major modifications to the aid dam and/or fascia" - huh, who knew?

Oh, and if you have LED headlights, you are SOL.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Drb007 said:


> Can I put a bigger V plow on my Escalade?


What is your front GVWR? Pretty sure if they are like the Yukons they are less than 4K GVWR... might be tough to get a bigger plow on that front end.


----------



## Drb007 (Sep 29, 2020)

My 2008 Escalade has 180,000 miles on it. It is a very nice looking truck, but it's no show piece. 
I needed a plow truck, and something to haul my boat, pull a trailer, etc. I will also drive it to work during the winter (100 miles a day). I didn't want a dedicated plow truck (I just sold the one I had) that just sits 90% of the year. 
So I got this sharp looking Escalade knowing I will likely be its last owner, and am ok cutting a couple of careful holes in the fascia. 
I might as well plow in style...
So in that case, I can shop for any plow that will work on a 1/2 ton Chevy chassis?


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> What is your front GVWR? Pretty sure if they are like the Yukons they are less than 4K GVWR... might be tough to get a bigger plow on that front end.


The SnoWay match doesn't ask for front end weight, but the biggest they recommend is only a 7.5' vs 8' for the same Tahoe, so I assume there is either a front end difference or the Cadillac just weighs more.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Drb007 said:


> I am ok cutting a couple of careful holes in the fascia.
> I might as well plow in style...


Feel free to try but be prepared that it _may _be more than "careful holes" - if the Caddy bumper sticks out further than the Tahoe bumper, there is a chance of the tower hitting the bumper. The kits are engineered with very tight tolerances on the front end. I do not know that this is the case for the Caddy, merely mentioning the possibility.



Drb007 said:


> So in that case, I can shop for any plow that will work on a 1/2 ton Chevy chassis?


With the caveats above in mind, yes, pretty much


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> The SnoWay match doesn't ask for front end weight, but the biggest they recommend is only a 7.5' vs 8' for the same Tahoe, so I assume there is either a front end difference or the Cadillac just weighs more.


I would guess motor size difference.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

cwren2472 said:


> The SnoWay match doesn't ask for front end weight, but the biggest they recommend is only a 7.5' vs 8' for the same Tahoe, so I assume there is either a front end difference or the Cadillac just weighs more.


I think the Escalade came with a 6.0 vs. a Tahoe's 5.3?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

the Suburbanite said:


> I think the Escalade came with a 6.0 vs. a Tahoe's 5.3?


by 08 I am pretty sure they were using the 6.2L in the esclader


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Drb007 said:


> My 2008 Escalade has 180,000 miles on it. It is a very nice looking truck, but it's no show piece.
> I needed a plow truck, and something to haul my boat, pull a trailer, etc. I will also drive it to work during the winter (100 miles a day). I didn't want a dedicated plow truck (I just sold the one I had) that just sits 90% of the year.
> So I got this sharp looking Escalade knowing I will likely be its last owner, and am ok cutting a couple of careful holes in the fascia.
> I might as well plow in style...
> So in that case, I can shop for any plow that will work on a 1/2 ton Chevy chassis?


Does your 08 have the "auto 4wd" or are you able to select "4wd HI" by pushing a button or moving a knob?


----------



## Drb007 (Sep 29, 2020)

It’s auto 4wd. No control. I get that it’s not ideal. I’m not trying to set up the ideal plow truck. I’m making a truck that I can drive 100 miles a day and throw a nice plow on a few times a year to do a few small residential driveways. 
I’ll be stopping by the plow shop that wants me to get v plow this weekend. Hoping to learn more.


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Since you’re only putting it on a few times a year, just get a straight blade, you don’t need a v for what your doing


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Forgot I had this pic


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Western1 said:


> Forgot I had this pic
> 
> View attachment 207007


Wait, this brings up another question.
Should we store our plows up or down?


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

I would think that if a stock jeep can carry a 7-6 v plow, an escalade should be able to carry an 8'?
Maybe consider a 7-6 with wings?
I'm not sure how the auto 4wd will react. Either way, I'd put some counterweight in the back. 
It sounds like you have a knowledgeable plow dealer who isn't afraid to think out of the box. I'm sure he's done a few things that weren't recommended but worked out well. 
Good luck.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

BossPlow2010 said:


> Wait, this brings up another question.
> Should we store our plows up or down?


Depends on whether the driver has a CDL


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Western1 said:


> Forgot I had this pic
> 
> View attachment 207007


No idea what size/model that plow is, but the front end doesn't seem too happy about it


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

cwren2472 said:


> No idea what size/model that plow is, but the front end doesn't seem too happy about it


Looks more like the back end is looking for counterweight.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

Drb007 said:


> It's auto 4wd. No control. I get that it's not ideal.


Gooo... good luck.



EWSplow said:


> I'm not sure how the auto 4wd will react.


I do...










When I plowed with that kid with the esclader, that auto 4wd thing was no good for plowing. When the one wheel spins, it applies the brake to that wheel then transfers the power to the other side, then that one hits the brakes and transfers again. It was brutal to watch.


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> Gooo... good luck.
> 
> I do...
> 
> ...


Ahh. Makes sense.

Well, if all else fails, i have a buddy with a furd 6.0 In wautoma who is afraid to drive it more than 50 miles from home. He might be willing to sell it , or trade.


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

I'm not saying it will not plow as long as you are gentle on it. It just looks violent when that thing starts and stops tires and hops and bucks.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> I'm not saying it will not plow as long as you are gentle on it. It just looks violent when that thing starts and stops tires and hops and bucks.


If he gets stuck, maybe a nice guy in a Jeep will come by and pull him out


----------



## EWSplow (Dec 4, 2012)

Philbilly2 said:


> I'm not saying it will not plow as long as you are gentle on it. It just looks violent when that thing starts and stops tires and hops and bucks.


I don't even like push button/ knob 4wd selections. I prefer the good old lever.


----------



## Drb007 (Sep 29, 2020)

Please remember that I’m going to be plowing a few residential driveways. It’s not like so have super long driveways that drift, and usually only have to make 2 passes and it’s pretty well done. My previous plow truck was an old suburban. With the 4x4 on regular truck tires I got stuck on the hill of one of my houses after I had it plowed. The blacktop was slick enough that I just spun. I put Blizzaks on it and I could push deep snow UP the driveway in 2wd. 
I get what you are all saying about what I’m doing. I KNOW I’m not setting up the ideal plow truck. Totally get it. I know that the auto awd is not ideal. But I’m willing to bet that with the Blizzaks I just ordered, and a decent plow set up, that this is going to be a nice plow truck for what I’m doing, plus I can drive it back and forth to work in the winter.


----------



## the Suburbanite (Jan 27, 2018)

Drb007 said:


> Please remember that I'm going to be plowing a few residential driveways. It's not like so have super long driveways that drift, and usually only have to make 2 passes and it's pretty well done. My previous plow truck was an old suburban. With the 4x4 on regular truck tires I got stuck on the hill of one of my houses after I had it plowed. The blacktop was slick enough that I just spun. I put Blizzaks on it and I could push deep snow UP the driveway in 2wd.
> I get what you are all saying about what I'm doing. I KNOW I'm not setting up the ideal plow truck. Totally get it. I know that the auto awd is not ideal. But I'm willing to bet that with the Blizzaks I just ordered, and a decent plow set up, that this is going to be a nice plow truck for what I'm doing, plus I can drive it back and forth to work in the winter.


I wonder if there is a hack to make auto4 turn into 4hi, disable wheel spin braking


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Drb007 said:


> Please remember that I'm going to be plowing a few residential driveways. It's not like so have super long driveways that drift, and usually only have to make 2 passes and it's pretty well done. My previous plow truck was an old suburban. With the 4x4 on regular truck tires I got stuck on the hill of one of my houses after I had it plowed. The blacktop was slick enough that I just spun. I put Blizzaks on it and I could push deep snow UP the driveway in 2wd.
> I get what you are all saying about what I'm doing. I KNOW I'm not setting up the ideal plow truck. Totally get it. I know that the auto awd is not ideal. But I'm willing to bet that with the Blizzaks I just ordered, and a decent plow set up, that this is going to be a nice plow truck for what I'm doing, plus I can drive it back and forth to work in the winter.


After saying all that, why do you want a vee then?


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

EWSplow said:


> Ahh. Makes sense.
> 
> Well, if all else fails, i have a buddy with a furd 6.0 In wautoma who is afraid to drive it more than 50 miles from home. He might be willing to sell it , or trade.


I understand the thought process.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

the Suburbanite said:


> I wonder if there is a hack to make auto4 turn into 4hi, disable wheel spin braking


He should invest in something with 100% traction.


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Mark Oomkes said:


> He should invest in something with 100% traction.


Like...?


----------



## Philbilly2 (Aug 25, 2007)

cwren2472 said:


> Like...?


You can just click here...


----------



## cwren2472 (Aug 15, 2014)

Philbilly2 said:


> You can just click here...
> 
> View attachment 207027


Ok, but how do I signify that I'm not 100% positive traction  that I like it so there is some doubt involved? Is there a different button for that?


----------



## Drb007 (Sep 29, 2020)

I don't know that I want a V...the sales guy wants me to get one. I'm asking for advice


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Drb007 said:


> I don't know that I want a V...the sales guy wants me to get one. I'm asking for advice


Didn't we already say go with a straight blade?


----------



## BossPlow2010 (Sep 29, 2010)

Get a scoop plow, like a wideout or ext.


----------



## Drb007 (Sep 29, 2020)

I spent a long time talking to a local shop that has various brands and options. After showing them the Escalade and what kind of plowing I’ll do, I settled on a Boss HTX V blade. I’ll get a back drag edge installed and the casters to make storing easier. Dropping it off today and will post pictures once the install is done. Thank you all for your advice. I’ll check back in this winter when I find out just how bad the full time awd ends up being (or not).


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

you will like the V plow; plowing even in just a slight scoop mode really lets you control where the snow is pushed. The scoop mode also works great in breaking up and pushing back snow piles. I've had a V plow for about 13 years; only used the V mode maybe twice.

Regarding the AWD, this link is an older thread, but a poster says he never had any issues

https://www.plowsite.com/threads/plowing-with-awd-denali.88566/


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

dieselss said:


> Didn't we already say go with a straight blade?


A V plow is a straight blade in disguise....


----------



## Drb007 (Sep 29, 2020)

Got the truck back today. The install looks really good. Waiting for the new Blizzaks to arrive, and then I'm ready for snow!


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Looks good. 

Is the plow off the ground in the last picture? Hard to tell; looks like it’s just off the ground. Just curious how much the front sags with the plow up.


----------



## Drb007 (Sep 29, 2020)

It’s off the ground in the side picture. It sags a little bit, but not bad.


----------



## seville009 (Sep 9, 2002)

Drb007 said:


> It's off the ground in the side picture. It sags a little bit, but not bad.


no - that's not bad at all. I plowed with an Expedition years ago; put three or four tubes of sand in the back as ballast. Helps with traction too, even when the plow is off.


----------



## PLOWMAN45 (Jul 2, 2003)

I would not do that those front ends aren't that strong


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

DA PLOW PIMP :terribletowel:

I like the look !


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

sweetk30 said:


> DA PLOW PIMP :terribletowel:
> 
> I like the look !


Needs spinners


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

Naa that so 2000 . . . I should know I use to install them way back in the day when people purchased them .


----------



## dieselss (Jan 3, 2008)

Rims or just the spinner hubcaps?....


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

The real deal original rim's and they were not the add-on style spinners of later design .


----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)




----------



## Western1 (Dec 4, 2008)

Older version


----------



## sota (Jan 31, 2011)

I used to see a white caddy like that with a plow on it around here. He was doing some smaller commercials and would pack it like a clown car with workers. I guess it worked well enough for his use. I'd suggest, getting a second set of rims that are as small a diameter as you can go and putting the blizzaks on them. I was initially going to suggest go full studded since you have the fake 4WD system, but you also indicated you want to commute in it in the winter, so I scratched that idea.


----------



## sweetk30 (Sep 3, 2006)

Person here in my area put a Fisher on a h2 hummer when they first come out. Still has it and plows there lot every winter with it .


----------

